# Need Help Increasing Hydro



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi I know it is childish but I need help running up my hydro / heating bill as my landlord will not fix my heating problem.

I was thinking of buying those light bulbs people use to grow marijuana as it increases electricty usage to like 10-20 times of what normal people use in a month. I would use it to grow a orange tree or osmething in the closet. I don't mind the cost will dish out like 500, does anyone know of any good systems for that?

Does anyone know of any way to increase power usage?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

You could keep filling up the bathtub with hot water use as much as you can every time it heats up again fill up the tub.Dont waste you money on lights go and buy some electric heaters plug them in and the hydro will go crazy. If you can find some older ones they suck hydro better, plus you will be warm. Dont overload the system though you dont want a fire.You could leave your oven on high to with the door open. Leave it on as long as your home sucks hydro and warms the place up.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Are you going to freeze while growing the orange tree that needs a heated environment as well?
You are better to do things legally as a landlord has to provide heat and maintain/repair appliances and items. 
Know your rights:
http://www.ltb.gov.on.ca/en/Key_Information/STEL02_111890.html

Quote:
*""Vital services" are hot or cold water, fuel, electricity, gas and, during certain months of the year, heat*. Where a landlord provides heat, it must be kept at a minimum temperature of 20° Celsius from September 1 to June 15. However, your own municipal standards may be higher."


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well right now I have sink/ and sink and tub running with hot water soley.
5 big heaters blasting right now, with the appropriate surroundings so no fires. I won't freeze while i grow the oranges cuz of all the heaters but in addition I have opened the window so that it doesnt get too hot in there now because 5 heaters are a lot. and i guess iw ill turn the oven on ocasionally as well.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok how hot do you need it. Turn down the heaters. I would not want to see a fire started. Do you have fish . You do not want to get them to hot.  
Take the advice from Calmer.


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Ok how hot do you need it. Turn down the heaters. I would not want to see a fire started. Do you have fish . You do not want to get them to hot.
> Take the advice from Calmer.


i got windows open to balance it out for now


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I have been pissed at landlords b4 too but I would reccommend getting them back in a way that doesnt waste energy. In this day and age its a valued commod. I spend my spare time lately reading about eco-friendly aquarium ideas. I am currently trying to figure out what to do with water from changes....Hmmmm.
But I would not continue this...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

contact the landlord tennant tribunal. They will assist you in short order. learn your rights. Hand him a letter in writing, keep a copy for yourself. Always keep records. if he does not comply, then contact the tribunal with your records hands to show you at least tried. 

My appartment temp is low, but my windows are single glazed and I get hit by direct north/west winds. I typically don'y mind a cooler temp, except for my fish. (My bedroom window is quite open). I sleep best when I am cold. (probably because my mums former house was 160 years old and barely had insulation)

Don't waste energy or water. Speaking of water, the water's been not too hot lately. As for water changes, although itis harder in an appartment. Go water plants or your garden. (or make an ice rink)


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

desjardo said:


> I spend my spare time lately reading about eco-friendly aquarium ideas. I am currently trying to figure out what to do with water from changes....Hmmmm.


Durring the summer, I pump it out the basement window to be used in the garden.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think you're right by assuming that you are being childish. Why do things like that? It just makes you look worst than your landlord.
I am not sure what is your heating problem, but if your landlord is not a company and doesn't have an in house lawyer. You can ask him to fix it or you will fix it and the cost will be deducted from his rent. Check on these things with city hall, or ask for some reference site you can visit.
I've had my poor experience with bad landlord. At one point in time, I can see myself doing what you're doing (actually, I'd do something worst). But in the end I just let it go and move else where. Now years later, looking back, I am kind of glad I didn't some thing stupid or childish. It just escalate to a new level and you don't know what your stupid landlord might do in retaliation. He might changed the lock on you or something or just wait until you'r one day late with your rent and change the lock. And besides, I won't pay $2000 just to get some MH light just to rack up a $500 bill. That's just not smart.
My suguestion is to buy an electric heater and use it to heat up your room.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

From a practical and strategical point of view, it's almost alway better to try to get along, or _appear_ to be trying.

I would buy an electric heater (or heaters) and let your landlord know you have found a temporary solution to the heating problem. Apologize for having to use extra hydro, but say that this will buy the landlord some time to get a proper solution.

"Hence to fight and conquer in all your battles is not supreme excellence; supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting." Sun Tzu



Zebrapl3co said:


> I think you're right by assuming that you are being childish. Why do things like that? It just makes you look worst than your landlord.
> I am not sure what is your heating problem, but if your landlord is not a company and doesn't have an in house lawyer. You can ask him to fix it or you will fix it and the cost will be deducted from his rent. Check on these things with city hall, or ask for some reference site you can visit.
> I've had my poor experience with bad landlord. At one point in time, I can see myself doing what you're doing (actually, I'd do something worst). But in the end I just let it go and move else where. Now years later, looking back, I am kind of glad I didn't some thing stupid or childish. It just escalate to a new level and you don't know what your stupid landlord might do in retaliation. He might changed the lock on you or something or just wait until you'r one day late with your rent and change the lock. And besides, I won't pay $2000 just to get some MH light just to rack up a $500 bill. That's just not smart.
> My suguestion is to buy an electric heater and use it to heat up your room.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

did he ever even say it was a heating problem?


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

wngt368 said:


> Hi I know it is childish but I need help running up my hydro / heating bill as my landlord will not fix my heating problem.
> ...





coryp said:


> did he ever even say it was a heating problem?


Ummm... Yes.


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

Prodicus said:


> From a practical and strategical point of view, it's almost alway better to try to get along, or _appear_ to be trying.
> 
> I would buy an electric heater (or heaters) and let your landlord know you have found a temporary solution to the heating problem. Apologize for having to use extra hydro, but say that this will buy the landlord some time to get a proper solution.
> 
> "Hence to fight and conquer in all your battles is not supreme excellence; supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting." Sun Tzu


they told me they never gpt the letters so now i am growing plants with my moms extra mh set up she had in the basement since she just upgraded.....


----------

